# Three 1 Yr old females need a new home/ Los Angeles Area!



## Frida_Ramona (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello everyone. Today my best friend and I lost our four year old Rat Frida. Our current living conditions prevent us from keeping our other three(Strict Parents) 

We are hoping to find someone who can give our other three a great home and new adventure. 
We understand if you cannot take all three(although we prefer since they have a close bound) but finding each of them a great home is the idea. 

They're all close to one year of age and females(not spayed). Harley and Winona were bought from a breeder and Cupcake was bought at our local petsmart. (so was frida) Please email us at : [email protected]/ [email protected]

Thank you

Dita Von Cupake(White Coat, Personality wise she's energetic and loving. The craziest one out of the three)







Winona(White coat& Grey Spots. Very sweet and very very shy. Likes to work out constantly)







Harley( Blonde coat& white spots. Shy as well but likes to cuddle and is cupcakes wrestling buddy.)







Frida is the black one who has recently passed.


----------

